# BBS CH Refurb in Anthracite



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I had these refurbed recently and picked them up today -

Ex Factory VW Racing wheels - they were originally red!

Currently layering some Jetseal 109 on them and then should get the tyres swapped from the CK's later this week


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

love em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

would like a set for mine :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Look great .


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks really good, they sprayed or powder coated? i like that colour im looking for a colour for my wheels, thinking of somewhere between anthracite and black


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

ant_s said:


> looks really good, they sprayed or powder coated? i like that colour im looking for a colour for my wheels, thinking of somewhere between anthracite and black


They're sprayed - multi layer, etched first then Hi build primer and several layers of the paint...

The colour is Factory BBS Anthracite, the same as my CK's

When I emailed BBS to get the details, this is what they sent me back:

_Brilliant-Anthracite:
Cetelon Nr. 308/010127
Repair color code: KIA Iron-Greymetallic
Color code: V5
_


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

NickP said:


> They're sprayed - multi layer, etched first then Hi build primer and several layers of the paint...
> 
> The colour is Factory BBS Anthracite, the same as my CK's
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm thinking about getting my Mini alloys's sprayed anthracite.

I did the prep work myself, filling and priming. I've got a sprayer how is going to paint and lacquer them for me.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Very very nice indeed. I have anthracite wheels on mine but they dont look quite as `hot` as those beautys


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

stunning wheels love em!


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Best wheels ever. Lovely colour too.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Gorgeous! who in the right mind would originally do CH's in red!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's an evil looking set of wheels, one of my favourites along with the LM's! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ohh they from VWR? looking nice Nick!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

JPC said:


> ohh they from VWR? looking nice Nick!


Well spotted


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Love them:thumb:


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice wheels. :thumb:

Where did you have them refurbished?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a friend in the trade - £40 each :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

very nice, possibly one of the best looking wheels available with a nice classic look to boot!


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

best wheel going atm. Soooo tempted to get a set of 19s for the e46, but the credit card is already crying...


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I recently bought the last set of BBS CH's that Volkswagen Racing had available and the nice man from DHL has just delivered them

They are gloss black at the moment and the condition is pretty good seeing as they've come off a car that has been raced. 

Just got to decide on what colour to have them done but leaning towards anthracite as your wheels do look fantastic :thumb:


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

IanG said:


> I recently bought the last set of BBS CH's that Volkswagen Racing had available and the nice man from DHL has just delivered them


IanG - can you get good deals on such wheels if they are ex racing? I know CHs cost a fortune new so is this a good way to bag a bargain!?

How do I get my hands on some?!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

MrHooky said:


> IanG - can you get good deals on such wheels if they are ex racing? I know CHs cost a fortune new so is this a good way to bag a bargain!?
> 
> How do I get my hands on some?!


To be honest I only found them by accident I'd seen the post by NickP a while ago and on another forum where I'm a member someone had seen that VWR were now doing a big brake kit so went and had a look.

Then saw that they had used parts for sale and sent them an email to see if they still had the CH's and ended up buying them. The chap I was dealing with said that this was the last set they had as they were moving to a bespoke VWR design

The price I paid was much much cheaper than a new set of CH's and even though they need a refurb I still got a good deal

So I'm going to get them refurbed in the next week or so and get them on the car


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Glad you managed to pick up a set Ian 

Looking forward to seeing them once done :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

NickP said:


> Glad you managed to pick up a set Ian
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them once done :thumb:


I'll get some pics up when I get them done and put on the car


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

I've just had some done exactly the same, only mine are replicas. They do look very very good


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds like you got a good deal then. Very jealous. Love the look of them on the MKII Leon's two by the way. I used to have a Candy white FR which would have liked a set too!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Look very nice, considering getting my spare Edition 30 rims done like this, then again might sell the car so im holding on for a bit


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

woody23 said:


> I've just had some done exactly the same, only mine are replicas. They do look very very good


What finish did you go for paint or powdercoat?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Update 

When I went to the refurb place the other day they checked the condition of the wheels for me and found that two were quite badly damaged/bent.

Anyway the wheels went back and I've got a refund so back to the drawing board


----------

